

How I back up Gmail (my relay is doing it for me) - pilif
http://www.gnegg.ch/2011/02/how-i-back-up-gmail/

======
pilif
I've written this quick tutorial after my post here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270785> got some interest

~~~
eneveu
Thanks for this post. Really useful.

Too bad it didn't get more upvotes (I found out about it in the other thread).

